# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Parfix silicone - how does it compare to Sika, Ardex, Sellys etc?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi Guys
I bought a tube of Ardex silicone that matches the grout for retiling the shower (where tiles meet floor etc). It was pretty expensive, as is Sika, how does Bunning's Parfix compare ad <$5? Parfix 300g White Bathroom And Kitchen Silicone | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## ringtail

I've had no problem with any of the parfix range

----------


## sol381

first time i think ive disagreed with you mate..cheap and nasty stuff.. will never use it again..just dont like it... id spend a bit more and get sika..

----------


## ringtail

Really ? Granted, I've only used their neoprene rubber sealant and their urethane sealant. No issues at all. I haven't used any kitchen and bathroom stuff. However, if using in a shower I totally agree, sika all day. 
I should have said no dramas with any of their product range that I've used.  :Tongue:  Oh, I just did.  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

Used Parfix and Sika silicone, haven't noticed Sika being any better at all.

----------


## sol381

just had one case where the silicone just didnt work . wouldnt stick and was hard to apply.. maybe was an old tube i dont know..once bitten.. id rather just not take the chance....the parfix no more gaps is def rubbish.. my tiler will only use maxisil.. pretty expensive tho..

----------


## Snipper

For an exposed seal you get what you pay for.  Ardex, Maxsil, Batseal, and Dunlop are good to work and give a decent pre skin time which helps when applying on larger jobs.  Even the Sellys wet area stuff is alright but limited by colours.  Cheaper ones seem to get mouldy after a year or two.  Obviously adhesion is paramount as well.  I ensure the site is cleaned thoroughly with metho prior to applying silicone.  I'm more inclined to use sika on external applications rather than bathrooms etc as it is harder to get a neat finish.  Better product though.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Just a reminder about the old silicon trap. 
Nothing will stick to silicon sealant. even a new layer may not stick unless every trace of the old silicon is removed and this can involve some very hazardous chemical solutions. 
  Personally, I never use it, ever. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

so what would you use in a bathroom and please do not say caulk...

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I use Sikaflex 11 in all areas others use silicon. 
However it will not stick to existing silicon so you will have to remove every trace or the horrid stuff. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

indeed.. a nice clean surface always helps..

----------

